# Raising awareness of neglected performers



## tonal (Dec 24, 2013)

Hi all.
I thought it would be interesting to set up a forum for musicians who inspire us and yet are not perhaps as internationally acclaimed as they deserve to be. It would be interesting if we all start listening to eachother's recommendations and share, and delight, in their talent.

Mine is British pianist Christine Croshaw - sample of her discs and more information on her website www.christinecroshaw.com

Also I found this charming video of her warming up before a recital at London's Kings Place concert hall, filmed earlier this year:






Hope you enjoy


----------

